# Anyone know about minn kota 765mxt?



## Sask tracker 1542 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have an opportunity to purchase a used minn kota 765mxt. Are they any good?


were they plagued with any issues?

I cant find much info on it probably due to it being older.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 8, 2012)

Sask tracker 1542 said:


> I have an opportunity to purchase a used minn kota 765mxt. Are they any good?
> 
> 
> were they plagued with any issues?
> ...


If it works it works...it seems to have past the test of time. You can take the lower unit apart and clean the internal parts including contacts, armature ect. It should run like new again. I saw a thread on here about how to do it.


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well thats the big question. His story is that it came off his uncles boat after an engine fire. He wanted to mount it to his boat (open bow) but decided it was too much hassle and is now selling it. He says hes never started it and only knows his uncle said it ran good.

Shady???


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 8, 2012)

whats the first 4 letters in the serial number?


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Apr 8, 2012)

I dont know the serial numbers. i have only seen a few pics of the motor. The guy lives 3 hours from me.

I havent been able to find any good deals close to me so had planned to have the guy ship me the motor if i decided to go ahead and purchase it.

i can get this motor for a $100 bucks which would be a good deal if the thing works good, but a crappy loss that wouldn't kill me at $100 bucks but would still suck to lose out on.

What does the serial number tell you?


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 8, 2012)

Sask tracker 1542 said:


> I dont know the serial numbers. i have only seen a few pics of the motor. The guy lives 3 hours from me.
> 
> I havent been able to find any good deals close to me so had planned to have the guy ship me the motor if i decided to go ahead and purchase it.
> 
> ...


Can he hook it up to a car battery to verify it works?


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah I was thinking the same thing. The only issue i see with that is the Plug end is a connector of some type, not clips or bare wire. So i doubt it.

I have never owned a trolling motor and know very little about them. For a Bow mounted motor this is the cheapest I have come across if it works i think it would serve my purpose... Its the "IF" part thats getting me...


----------

